# Esperanto: -in- -eg- suffixes



## bronde

I have a doubt about the word building in Esperanto. -in- is the feminine suffix and -eg- is the large size suffix. If viro means man, virino means woman and virego means giant. What should I write to mean "female giant"? Virinego or viregino?


----------



## Cosol

Both are correct, though most speakers use _Viregino_.


----------



## bronde

Ok, thanks for your explanation.


----------



## CapnPrep

_Viregino_ is "female giant". _Virinego_ is "big woman".


----------



## bronde

Oh, I see your point. Thank you.


----------

